# BBC Match Of The Day



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Do any of the channels show BBC's MOTD in Dubai?

I have OSN and Al Jezeera Sports and can watch no end of games and highlights but I miss the actual programme.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Do any of the channels show BBC's MOTD in Dubai?
> 
> I have OSN and Al Jezeera Sports and can watch no end of games and highlights but I miss the actual programme.


There is a way to watch any UK Freeview channel without the use of a 'that which cannot be mentioned', not use of a DNS redirect.

There are websites which stream all the Freeview channels 'live' if you know where to look and one which we use gives my wife access to all her favourite Tv programmes. 

Using an Apple Tv and looking at these websites, allows you to watch it on the Tv as well, and no, they are not illegal sites - they are Freeview trial sites created to see if they can work. They have been trialling' for a year so far .....


----------

